# Aramaic: Resources for learning Aramaic



## zaw

Hi,

Could somebody give me the name of a good textbook and dictionary for Aramaic? If you could provide me with a list of resources for learning Aramaic, that would be best.

Toda raba


----------



## Drink

A great book to start out with is _A Short Grammar of Biblical Aramaic_ by Alger F. Johns. This introduces you at least to Biblical Aramaic and connects it with concepts from Biblical Hebrew. And it's very short.


----------



## Sharjeel72

Basics Of Biblical Aramaic by Miles V. Van Pelt is good. However, please remember that there are far more resources for studying Syriac than Biblical Aramaic. You might want to start with Syriac first. Remember that Syriac is also a form of Aramaic.


----------



## Drink

I recommend starting with Biblical Aramaic, simply for the fact that it is has a tiny corpus and as such its grammars are short and quick to get through.

Syriac is an entire literary tradition and as such its grammars are just like the grammars of any other well documented literary language. There's a lot to learn, so it's not concise at all.


----------



## matakoweg

For Biblical Aramaic I recommend "An Introduction to Aramaic" from F. E. Greenspahn.


----------



## Glasguensis

Please see the resource list posted in the forum Resources sticky


----------



## Ali Smith

You can find _An Introduction to the Aramaic of Targum Onqelos_ by Thomas O. Lambdin and John Huehnergard, which was never published and is only available in PDF format, here: Semitic languages - Google Drive


----------



## Ali Smith

And here is Eric D. Reymond's _Introductory Lessons in Aramaic_:

Semitic languages - Google Drive


----------

